# Looking for bike for supported tour.



## captenaj (Sep 3, 2007)

I need some help. I am going on a cross country tour that is fully supported and I need a new bike. But which one? I know I need to ride a bunch and find one that's comfortable for me but here are my questions. Is a road bike with less than the full complement of spokes (I think it's 36) durable enough? Are bar end shifters a good idea (I'm hearing they are less prone to breakage but require some getting use to)? Is the Surly Long Haul Trucker too much of a bike for a supported tour? The tour directors recommend 28c tires and the LHT has 1.5 or 1.75 inch tires. Can road bikes (I'm thinking the Trek Pilot 2.1 or Portland) handle rear panniers? 

Any feedback or suggestions for bikes would be appreciated.


----------



## JayTee (Feb 3, 2004)

I guess I'm a little confused. You mention "supported tour" (which suggests to me that there is luggage transport) but then ask about panniers. Are you going to be riding fully loaded? If so, a proper touring bike with triple crank, cantilever brakes, braze ons, a slightly longer wheelbase, etc. etc. will be a must. 

But if you are talking about a fully supported cross country trip, any century-oriented road bike will be a good start. As for spokes, it depends on your weight. I've done lots of supported 1-2 week trips on a bike without 36 count spokes. 

Bar-end shifters? Nah. There's no reason a good set of STI or Ergopower levers wouldn't handle a 3,000 mile trip (and pre-travel training, etc.). And those 28c tires should fit on all but the raciest setups. 

But the big question is: do you really need panniers?


----------



## captenaj (Sep 3, 2007)

Thanks for the response. I would like panniers. For my current commute I have a bag that sits in the center of my rear rack and in it I put lunch, a lock, stuff to change a tire and occasionaly a rain coat. There is no other room. No room for my laptop, a change of clothes, or anything I want to shop for. For my trip I'm thinking I may want to carry a little bit more - like some warmer clothes. I'd really like the ability to put panniers on.


----------



## Spinfinity (Feb 3, 2004)

*I'd get the panniers.*

Put them in a large duffle bag so you can leave them on the sag wagon or carry one or both on the bike. 

I prefer bar end shifters after a rainy 200k was complicated by degraded shifting. With bar ends, you can defeat the indexing and shift the bike if the cables get sticky. That being said, I agree with JT that today's brifters will survive a cross country trip, so the issue is preference not durablility.

Any bike with eyelets for your panniers and long enough chain stays to let your heels clear them will work. I'd suggest paying a lot more attention to the fit and the seat than to the weight of the bike. For touring purposes the most efficient riding position is the one that keeps you comfortable longest and, within a few pounds, the weight of the frame will make very little difference in how much you enjoyt the tour.


----------



## kaotikgrl (Dec 14, 2006)

.....


----------

